# Bulk Apothecary



## Indianasoapguy (Sep 24, 2017)

I have been getting my supplies from bulk apothecary, and have been happy with them. Anybody else us them?


----------



## Kittish (Sep 24, 2017)

I get some stuff from Bulk Apothecary. I also order from Bramble Berry, Nurture Soap and Eden Botanicals, as well as hitting my local supermarkets for a lot of my oils. Riceland Foods is good for rice bran oil, and they offer free shipping at least from time to time. 

I don't really care where my suppliers are physically located (shipping times don't vary much for me- except for Eden 'cause they're so close), so I order from all over the U.S. Lots of people like to use suppliers that are physically near them, to reduce shipping costs and times. There's at least one compiled list of soap making suppliers around here, I'll see if I can find it. ETA: Here it is. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=64377&highlight=soap+suppliers It's maybe a little skewed toward fragrance oil vendors, but most of those have other supplies as well.


----------



## lsg (Sep 24, 2017)

I think the shipping is pretty high.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 26, 2017)

I agree with lsg - some prices are very high, but their packaging is competitive and combined with sale and 15% volume pricing, their MP base prices for SFIC can't be beat. I'm also in IN and don't find the shipping high.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 27, 2017)

I have never ordered from BA so I have no first hand experience, only hearsay, but have heard very mixed reviews about them. Some people have great experiences with them, others, not so much... That in and of itself makes me leery, but as I've said, I personally have not.


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 27, 2017)

Freight can be scary with them. If they are having a real good sale we have made a couple purchases.

I can usually get better prices to my door elsewhere though.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 27, 2017)

lsg said:


> I think the shipping is pretty high.


 

THIS.

And although I think their products are of good quality, I really hate the way they go after you with ads and emails.


----------



## SoapTrey (Sep 27, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> THIS.
> 
> And although I think their products are of good quality, I really hate the way they go after you with ads and emails.



I'm going to triple this post. The products/packaging/etc. are excellent, the shipping is a killer but I certainly don't exclude them from my shopping


----------



## Kittish (Sep 28, 2017)

lsg said:


> I think the shipping is pretty high.



I guess that is really variable with where you live. For me, shipping from almost any supplier runs about the same, BA isn't any higher than the others I've ordered from.


----------



## Indianasoapguy (Sep 28, 2017)

sounds to me that they have good product, just that shipping can be an issue for some people. I really don't think that shipping is that high for me, but I am not that far from them either. thanks for your opinions and ideas. I love this forum!!!!!!!


----------

